# Sound when streaming movies from PC to TV



## Green (22 Mar 2010)

I am trying to stream movies from the PC to TV. I have a cable which runs from VGA to VGA socket and works fine and picture is good. I have another cable which transfers the sound but I am only getting sounds from the pc speakers and not the telly speakers...am i missing something in the settings for the tv or pc?


----------



## Vacuum Box (22 Mar 2010)

a few questions...
1. is the pc a laptop ?
2. how have you wired the system for sound..e.g.. what connection do you have between the audio input on the TV to the output on the pc.

these will help me answer your question fully..


----------



## Green (22 Mar 2010)

Vacuum Box said:


> a few questions...
> 1. is the pc a laptop ?
> 2. how have you wired the system for sound..e.g.. what connection do you have between the audio input on the TV to the output on the pc.
> 
> these will help me answer your question fully..


 
Thanks for your help. Yes, the pc is a laptop.

I bought a cable in Peats (after getting their advice) which plugs into the laptop and has two connectors (one red and one white) which plug into the tv...the tv is a recently bought HD lcd...


----------



## Vacuum Box (22 Mar 2010)

ok, 

the red / white cable, this is audio cable, is there one connection at the end of these 2 wires ? if so this needs to be inserted into the external connection for sound on the laptop, then plug in the red / white to their corresponding connections on the TV,,

also, does the laptop have an HDMI output ?
or an S-video output ?


----------



## Green (22 Mar 2010)

Vacuum Box said:


> the red / white cable, this is audio cable, is there one connection at the end of these 2 wires ? if so this needs to be inserted into the external connection for sound on the laptop, then plug in the red / white to their corresponding connections on the TV,,
> 
> also, does the laptop have an HDMI output ?
> or an S-video output ?


 
The laptop does not have an HDMI output, i'm not sure what an s-video output is or looks like. Yes, there is one connection at the opposite end of the sounds cable from where the red/white connectors are..


----------



## hansov (22 Mar 2010)

My two cents FWIW.

Has your laptop a s-video socket like the one shown at the bottom right of this article? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video. Your cable should have a plug to fit it, as well as a plug that fits into your earpierce socket on the laptop. The other end of the lead usually has a red, white and yellow RCA plugs on the other end which fit into their respective sockets on your TV..


----------



## Green (22 Mar 2010)

hansov said:


> My two cents FWIW.
> 
> Has your laptop a s-video socket like the one shown at the bottom right of this article? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video. Your cable should have a plug to fit it, as well as a plug that fits into your earpierce socket on the laptop. The other end of the lead usually has a red, white and yellow RCA plugs on the other end which fit into their respective sockets on your TV..


 
Yes, now that I see what it looks like, yes we have one of those s-video sockets beside the vga cable in the laptop. Unfortunately the sound cable I have only fits the earpiece socket on the laptop and has the red/white connectors like I described earlier.


----------



## hansov (22 Mar 2010)

Okay - does your TV have a specific audio-in socket - perhaps the size of an earphone plug?


----------



## Green (22 Mar 2010)

hansov said:


> Okay - does your TV have a specific audio-in socket - perhaps the size of an earphone plug?


 
Not sure, I will check tonight. I bought it last October, its a Samsung, HD 36 inch LCD....it has so many connections in it I will just have to check...


----------



## hansov (22 Mar 2010)

AFAIK the VGA sends the video signal only. You have to send the audio separately and the problem is if you use the red and white plugs, you can only select Vga or Composite (the red and white plugs) but not both on your TV. That of course is AFAIK. Perhaps somebody else may know of a way around that.


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2010)

YOBR said:


> Not sure, I will check tonight. I bought it last October, its a Samsung, HD 36 inch LCD....it has so many connections in it I will just have to check...


 
Post the model number if you have it. You'll probably have to select the audio source in the set-up menu.


----------



## Green (23 Mar 2010)

Leo said:


> Post the model number if you have it. You'll probably have to select the audio source in the set-up menu.


 
Its a samsung LE32B530 (ptw)  link attached....

[broken link removed]


----------



## hansov (24 Mar 2010)

Okay - this TV has a PC audio input which I think is critical to you getting sound from the laptop to the PC. Perhaps Leo has another work around but I suspect that you have to connect a cable from this input to your earphone socket on your laptop. And when you choose the PC source on the TV you should have both sound and picture.

It might be worth having a look for an S-video cable with audio cable attached. I picked one up from dealextreme.com or meritline.com for about 3 euro. Ships from China or somewhere 'East" so takes a little while to get here. I'll try to get a link later.


----------



## Leo (24 Mar 2010)

hansov said:


> Perhaps Leo has another work around...


 
I just might you know 

Get one of [broken link removed] connectors, plug your red and white phono connectors into it, and then the 3.5mm jack into the PC audio-in on the TV.
Leo


----------



## hansov (24 Mar 2010)

Bingo Leo - I knew you could do it!

Then just pick PC as the source on the TV and you should be able to watch your movie.


----------



## Green (25 Mar 2010)

Leo said:


> I just might you know
> 
> Get one of [broken link removed] connectors, plug your red and white phono connectors into it, and then the 3.5mm jack into the PC audio-in on the TV.
> Leo


 


hansov said:


> Bingo Leo - I knew you could do it!
> 
> Then just pick PC as the source on the TV and you should be able to watch your movie.


 
Guys, It worked ...thanks very much for your help.....


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2010)

hansov said:


> Bingo Leo - I knew you could do it!


 
Love the confidence 

No prob YOBR, happy to help.


----------



## Green (2 May 2010)

Leo said:


> Love the confidence
> 
> No prob YOBR, happy to help.


 
Leo. I am returning for your wisdom. While the sound connector does work, sometimes it does not and I am left with sound from the laptop speakers only. Any advice on how I can fix this, do I need to adjust settings on laptop?


----------



## Green (3 May 2010)

Sorted thanks


----------

